# Woodworking for the Newbie and Student



## jebbylawless (Dec 31, 2008)

Any sage advice tempered with a sense of budgeting ($100-$200) for newbies seeking to develop a new form of self-expression but who are unsure if woodworking is the right fit for them? Initial projects slated are small scale: shelves, stepstool, small workbench, boxes, small furniture, etc...

I'm looking for some advice on a basic set of hand tools- I bought a hand-powered drill and a hand brace on eBay and love them- $24.

I have bought several hand planes from antique stores only to find that most of what I have bought needs significant tweaking -3 planes: block, Stan 5, Stan 9- $30.

I bought an old rip saw for $8.

I want mostly to have the pleasure and experience of using a hand plane to shave off golden curls of buttery wood. Since I am a beginner I will probably just do this as an exercise and not to actually flatten stock for a while- I'll probably get the flat stuff from the hardware store. But I would like to clean up dovetails and pertruding tenons- Is this best done with a block? Low angle?

I also need a dovetail and tenon saw but the prices for proper saws are astronomical. Can a less expensive "gents" saw sub in for both? Or should I consider a Japanese saw? I'd buy better later if the hobby sticks.

I also do not have a workbench. I'd like to make one but until then would a WorkMate provide enough support for simple projects. 

Also, I have some pretty cheap chisels but need to keep them sharpened to do some mortising and dovetail joinery. I also want to sharpen my plane blades. I've seen all kinds of systems out there. Seems like a sharpening jig is a must. It seems like water stones have a good wrap. There's always a series of steps to progressing to smaller and smaller grits. Can a single grit stone pass for general sharpening.

Any other suggestions for basic tool sets and how to get the most out of them until I can afford more would be a big help.


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

I would consider garage sales in the neighborhood. Usually if there are tools the ad will specify such saving you from visiting all the unwanted sites. Last week I went to two that were advertised as tools for sale and found on older woodworking gentleman who was selling all of his woodworking tools due to bad health. ( This was the first time I had been to a garage sale in many many years. )


----------



## pjl (May 19, 2009)

Hello 

A low angle plane will give you a better sheering action across the end grain of your dove tails. As for sharpening I use everything from diamond stones to sand paper stuck to a hard flat surface. I've never bought any of the jigs on the market, and there are many. A little practice and a flat abrasive surface and you can achive extremly sharp tools for very little money. 

Good Luck

Paul


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Try craigslist.com*

If you shop it you can get some real deals. You have to be able to look for the buys. Take cask and be *ready * to jump. I have $50 in a *New * Craftsman Chop Saw.. $40 in a Delta 3640 or* thereabouts* *table*​ saw. Be prepared to "dicker" with the price.. One other thing is look for radial arm saws. A lot of saws for very little money. I have $70 in mine.



















[LEFT said:


> *jebbylawless*[/left];57396]Any sage advice tempered with a sense of budgeting ($100-$200) for newbies seeking to develop a new form of self-expression but who are unsure if woodworking is the right fit for them? Initial projects slated are small scale: shelves, *stepstool*​, small workbench, boxes, small furniture, etc...
> 
> I'm looking for some advice on a basic set of hand tools- I bought a hand-powered drill and a hand brace on eBay and love them- $24.
> 
> ...


----------

